# Nét chữ đẹp như sách in của học sinh lớp 4



## Ảnh girl xinh (22 Tháng bảy 2012)

Những nét chữ đều đặn thẳng tắp đang được cộng đồng  mạng lan truyền với tốc độ như tên lửa. Tìm hiểu, chúng tớ được biết,  đây là bài dự thi Chữ Việt đẹp của bạn *Đặng Thủy Anh*,  lớp 4E trường tiểu học Đống Đa, Vĩnh Yên, Vĩnh Phúc. Sinh trưởng trong  một gia đình có truyền thống giáo dục, ba mẹ đều là giáo viên, từ nhỏ,  Thủy Anh đã được rèn luyện nhiều đức tính tốt trong học tập và cuộc  sống, trong đó, có việc luyện viết chữ đẹp.
 Bài dự thi của Thủy Anh viết về "Trống đồng Đông Sơn",  nét chữ đẹp một cách khó tin này từng giành giải nhất cuộc thi Viết chữ  đẹp cấp quốc gia năm học 2005 - 2006.




​


 [TD="class: Image, align: center"]Bài dự thi viết chữ đẹp của Thủy Anh được cộng đồng mạng "xuýt xoa" tán thưởng.


 Bạn có nickname 
*Thái Hồng Nguyễn*
  không tin nổi mắt mình: "Có không vậy trời, làm gì có ai viết lại được  như thế, tất cả các chữ không tìm ra được một điểm khác nhau của các  chữ".
 Nhiều người còn hồ nghi, tên Thủy Anh - là con gái,  nhưng nhìn ảnh 3X4 lại giống con trai. "Con trai viết ư? Sao chữ đẹp như  con gái vậy". "Khâm phục em quá, phục em sát đất luôn - hy vọng lớn lên  em vẫn giữ được nét chữ đẹp như thế" - nhiều lời bình luận cùng bàn  tán.




​


 [TD="class: Image, align: center"]Nét chữ gây sốt của cậu bạn Thủy Anh.


 Theo một trang 
điện tử
, cậu bạn Thủy Anh năm nay đã  lên lớp 10, dự định vào lớp chuyên Anh của trường chuyên Vĩnh Phúc. Bài  dự thi viết chữ đẹp này là "tác phẩm" từ lâu của cậu, nhưng nó vẫn gây  sốt, một phần, bởi "Thời buổi công nghệ thông tin đang dần phá hỏng chữ  viết thì việc các em viết được chữ đẹp như thế này quả thực là rất đáng  khen và trân trọng!" - nickname 
*Nguyễn Văn Huyên*
 bộc bạch. 
*Mí Rưỡi*​


----------



## Hotgirl (22 Tháng bảy 2012)

Chữ viết của cô chủ nhiệm cũng rất giống, có lẽ do chính cô rèn hoặc 2 mẹ con chăng?


----------

